
Any books about data structure and algorithm for scalable systems / big data? - franzwong
I am a Java backend developer and I&#x27;ve resigned from my company recently, and I want to get well prepared for interview and refresh my lost knowledge as well.
However, I found that companies start asking questions for scalable systems and big data. I don&#x27;t know where I can find more materials on those topics.
Thanks.
======
alikemalocalan
maybe you should read Designing Data-Intensive Applications --
[https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

